# Game #22: Memphis Grizzlies (8-14) @ Phoenix Suns (11-10) - 12/8



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednessday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 99-106 @ Portland Trail Blazers*












* Memphis Grizzlies (8-14) 

Starters: 






































PG Mike Conley | SG OJ Mayo | SF Rudy Gay | PF Zach Randolph | C Marc Gasol* 














*Phoenix Suns (11-10) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Channing Frye | C Earl Barron * 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hopefully Suns'll bounce back and go another mini-streak.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns losing 68-54 right now in the third quarter. This game is just further evidence that they can't win unless J-Rich plays well. He's for 1-11 so far and has only 4 points.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gay drills a 3 to tie it at the buzzer. 92-92. Ugh.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

To be fair, the Suns were being owned for most of the game. They really had no business winning this in the first place, lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[sighs] And the Suns weakness shined in all it's glory on that Grizzlies miss. They played superb defense but couldn't grab the damn board. F*** >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey, that happens to us a lot countless times. I would;ve taken a win. Though we lost.


Babby and Blanks better start thinking about making a move.


----------

